# 2011 powermax 826 oxe auger traction interlock issues



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

have a 2011 powermax 826 oxe model number 38624W. the one hand control is failing at times. when I pressed both the traction and auger level at the same time, the ayger level sometimes refused to engage or it engages but will release on its own a short time later. I tried to fix it by reading my service manual, can't make headways. Need help in fixing this problem.
Thanks


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Neighbor had a Powermax ( don't remember the year) that part #28 broke off part #24 in diagram. Perhaps yours isn't broke completely off yet, or the nut on the bolt #33 is loose? Part #29 was sloppy and replaced also.

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=35459


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I had the same problems, just trying to remember what the simple fix was here is the link . I am sure it was a adjustment under the dash. just remember the dealer came to my house and the fix did not take very long.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/29977-1128-adjustments-blower-drive.html


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Check around part # 30 to 33 to see if it is engageing correct.


----------



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

part#29 move towards me (standing behind the blower) when I engage the left traction lever, when I engage the right auger lever, part #29 move another click towards me. however, I do not know if the part#29 is working properly or if there is any more adjustment need to be made to have more secure engagement of both traction and auger levers. The auger is tension snugged when engage and loose in off position. The rod underneath the panel connecting the auger and traction lever rotates towards me when the auger level is engaged.


----------



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

just a thought, would part #32 (spring clip) need to be replaced?, it looks to me that this part maintain the interlock


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

If I remember my dealer just lubed up some thing so it engaged easier. Will go out in the morning to look at mine. With the motor off if you engage the drive then the blower does it snap in?? it should, I think.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

If you remove bolts #34 and lift dash out of way can you see better as to what should happen. I think that is what my dealer did then clean up and lubed and works great I hope still no snow but in the garage it seems to work. Can you call a dealer or service guy to ask. I am sure you and I are not the only ones with this problem.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Cyborg, how are you making out with your interlock issues?????


----------



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

still the same, decided to order two tension spring part# 29 and 32. hopefully, this is what is needed to make it work


----------

